# Explorer.EXE (Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file.



## JeffreyS

Please help me, It's a big problem, and I dont know how to fix it :SS
I'm not a computer expert so please tell me exactly what I should do...

I can't play games, and I can't enter my documents, conrol panel, computer and much more! (I think)
It says:
Explorer.EXE (Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item. It must be Explorer.EXE's fault :S

And when I try to click on ''Control Panel'' It happens the same, just not from Explorer.EXE... ::{26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683} (Dunno if it's 0 or the letter O xD)

Please help me fast!! I don't want to have this problem on the whole weekend :S


----------



## gmalafsky

I just had this problem due to using Windows Repair. It eliminated all user permissions on c drive folders thereby causing the problems with explorer.exe and others (e.g. notification.dll). You can re-add the required permissions but must open a DOS command windows using cmd. You can do this in several ways: 
1) Select "Run" from START and then enter "cmd" and then click "OK" 
2) open Task manager by either right clicking in bottom taskbar and selecting "Start Task Manager" or by CTRL-ALT-DELETE and selecting Task Manager. In Task Manager, use File - New Task (Run...) and enter "cmd" and then click "OK"

With the DOS window open, enter ICACLS upon which you should see the Help information on how to use it. Determine the name of the user accounts you need to reset access for and then for each account:

icacls c:\windows /grant username:F

where username = the specific computer user account title

note that the option 'F' grants Full access to the directory and children. This is more than what Windows originally allowed but I didnt want to mess around figuring out specific permissions required.

With this change, I regained all Windows functions for explorer etc.


----------



## JeffreyS

Man I will talk more tommorow :S

Please for the others who's reading..
if you know a better way to remove this, PLEASE reply


----------



## JeffreyS

gmalafsky said:


> I just had this problem due to using Windows Repair. It eliminated all user permissions on c drive folders thereby causing the problems with explorer.exe and others (e.g. notification.dll). You can re-add the required permissions but must open a DOS command windows using cmd. You can do this in several ways:
> 1) Select "Run" from START and then enter "cmd" and then click "OK"
> 2) open Task manager by either right clicking in bottom taskbar and selecting "Start Task Manager" or by CTRL-ALT-DELETE and selecting Task Manager. In Task Manager, use File - New Task (Run...) and enter "cmd" and then click "OK"
> 
> With the DOS window open, enter ICACLS upon which you should see the Help information on how to use it. Determine the name of the user accounts you need to reset access for and then for each account:
> 
> icacls c:\windows /grant username:F
> 
> where username = the specific computer user account title
> 
> note that the option 'F' grants Full access to the directory and children. This is more than what Windows originally allowed but I didnt want to mess around figuring out specific permissions required.
> 
> With this change, I regained all Windows functions for explorer etc.


I got a space on my Username, so it won't work then :S it just thinks that my first name is the username


----------



## egyeng2012

Hi! I hope I could help. I read about this problem and searched for answers. The most common answer the seamed to have worked for most people is to uninstall "Internet Explorer enhanced security configuration".
.








If that doesn't work then try unblocking the application.










If you are having this issue in Windows XP or Windows Vista, then your problem is probably related to an actual permission issue.

Norton Internet 200X, Bitdefender, AVG anti-virus, Trend Micro 200X can all cause this problem. If you have any of these programs installed, make sure to disable them and test it you can run programs, open files, etc.

You could read more in this answer: 
http://www.techyv.com/questions/windows-cannot-access-specified-device-path-or-file


----------

